# BMQ - Regular Force: Graduation [MERGED]



## MandaMae (4 Apr 2016)

Hey guys,

I've spent lots of time searching for answers and advice on this but can't find anything recent. 

I live in edmonton, boyfriend is working on week 6 of his BMQ in St Jean. We are trying to plan something to see each other either for graduation or after. (would prefer after so we have more time). So what I'm looking for is some info on his weekends and stuff after grad. If I was to go visit him a few weeks after graduation when he's in  Gagetown (he's in for armoured soldier, if that's important) , what are the odds he would have weekends off? The flight alone is over $700 so I really want to be sure before going this route. 
I guess my question is more or less, what is his schedule like after bmq as far as free time goes?? During BMQ-L does he have weekends off? 
 I'm really not sure if anyone can answer this but any info or direction/advice from people who have been through this would be so incredibly appreciated!


----------



## sidemount (5 Apr 2016)

He wont know until he gets to gagetown. If he goes right into sq then there is a possibility he will not have his weekends. Your best bet is to wait.


----------



## mariomike (5 Apr 2016)

MandaMae said:
			
		

> During BMQ-L does he have weekends off?



See also,

Soldier Qualification Course (Questions & Answers) 


			
				MandaMae said:
			
		

> Any idea if weekends are granted during BMQ-L?


----------



## MandaMae (5 Apr 2016)

sidemount said:
			
		

> He wont know until he gets to gagetown. If he goes right into sq then there is a possibility he will not have his weekends. Your best bet is to wait.



That's what I was afraid of. What about when he starts his DP1, do you know?  I'm assuming it'll be the same deal? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## krimynal (5 Apr 2016)

you definetly should wait until he's there , because there might also be a big chance that he will get on a PAT Platoon if no courses are about to start once he gets there.  So if he's on PAT there is a big difference of schedule ....


----------



## armyvern (5 Apr 2016)

MandaMae said:
			
		

> That's what I was afraid of. What about when he starts his DP1, do you know?  I'm assuming it'll be the same deal?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



If he's going Armoured, then it is the same deal - no guarantee of weekends free and only knowing he'll be free or not will come with very little notice.  Save your flight fares until after all his training is done, he knows where he'll be posted to, and whether or not he's got any upcoming EXs with his actual Unit.

Welcome to life as a dependant of those serving in the CAF ... nothing is set in stone, plans always change and someone else decides when you get the bulk of your off-time.  There really is no life like it.


----------



## sidemount (5 Apr 2016)

Bingo, what these folks have said. 
For the first while its going to be quite hard to schedule anything in advance. 

However once the training is done and he is at a unit it will be much easier to plan.

It sucks but that is the nature of the beast. 

As well, when booking stuff start getting the cancellation insurance. It has paid for itself a few times thanks to last minute taskings and exercises.


----------



## Pusser (5 Apr 2016)

Make sure that cancellation insurance is not limited to just medical reasons.


----------



## mariomike (5 Apr 2016)

sidemount said:
			
		

> As well, when booking stuff start getting the cancellation insurance.



Saw this, for what it is worth,



			
				exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> I'll put this in this thread, for general purposes - TRIP CANCELLATION INSURANCE!!!!


http://army.ca/forums/threads/116686/post-1389836.html#msg1389836
Reply #33


----------



## MandaMae (5 Apr 2016)

krimynal said:
			
		

> you definetly should wait until he's there , because there might also be a big chance that he will get on a PAT Platoon if no courses are about to start once he gets there.  So if he's on PAT there is a big difference of schedule ....



From what I've read life is a lot more relaxed and they have most nights and weekends free to do whatever while on PAT, is that right? 

It's definitely looking like no matter what, it'll be a guessing game. 


Thanks everyone for your help! I'll definitely have to remember the cancellation insurance when I start booking things.


----------



## mariomike (5 Apr 2016)

MandaMae said:
			
		

> From what I've read life is a lot more relaxed and they have most nights and weekends free to do whatever while on PAT, is that right?



All About PAT (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/583.125
6 pages.


----------



## MandaMae (5 Apr 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> All About PAT (merged)
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/583.125
> 6 pages.



Yep i read through that a few days ago. Was pretty helpful. Only thing is the only post about weekends was quite a few years ago, so I don't know if things may have changed since then?


----------



## sidemount (5 Apr 2016)

Shouldnt have.
PAT is usually a normal 8-4 (give or take) job. Courses are a different beast.


----------



## BinRat55 (6 Apr 2016)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> If he's going Armoured, then it is the same deal - no guarantee of weekends free and only knowing he'll be free or not will come with very little notice.  Save your flight fares until after all his training is done, he knows where he'll be posted to, and whether or not he's got any upcoming EXs with his actual Unit.
> 
> Welcome to life as a dependant of those serving in the CAF ... nothing is set in stone, plans always change and someone else decides when you get the bulk of your off-time.  There really is no life like it.



And not only is Vern a dependant - she bought the company!


----------



## Sophie87 (6 Apr 2016)

Good evening all, 

Just looking for some info about where to stay that is close to CFLRS that may possibly have a shuttle to/from Trudeau Airport. Am excited to see my partner graduate but am trying to plan it out. No issues with getting a cab from hotel to CFLRS, just thought a hotel with shuttle would make things a bit easier. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Colta (6 Apr 2016)

Not sure about a shuttle, but the Holiday Inn Express is 5 mins from cflrs and is reasonably priced and nice.


----------



## sarahsmom (7 Apr 2016)

Sophie87 said:
			
		

> Good evening all,
> 
> Just looking for some info about where to stay that is close to CFLRS that may possibly have a shuttle to/from Trudeau Airport. Am excited to see my partner graduate but am trying to plan it out. No issues with getting a cab from hotel to CFLRS, just thought a hotel with shuttle would make things a bit easier.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



I would definitely call the Hotel you choose to see what they offer.
I can tell you a cab from the airport to CFLRS is roughly $120.
There is public transit, but from the airport to St Jean, even if all your timings line up, you are looking at a 3+hour commute. 
If your partner doesn't have a vehicle with him at CFLRS, he will likely be on the bus to his next base by 0600hrs the next morning. 
Maybe some of his coursemates have family that could offer you a lift to the airport after grad?


----------



## BinRat55 (8 Apr 2016)

I know that only CAF members can book with Exacta to stay in the mega, but would the recruit be eligible? Just curious...


----------



## Sophie87 (9 Apr 2016)

Thank you for the heads up guys. I appreciate it. Maybe I will be able to car pool back to the airport after grad.


----------



## Frankopolous (10 Apr 2016)

Sophie87 said:
			
		

> Good evening all,
> 
> Just looking for some info about where to stay that is close to CFLRS that may possibly have a shuttle to/from Trudeau Airport. Am excited to see my partner graduate but am trying to plan it out. No issues with getting a cab from hotel to CFLRS, just thought a hotel with shuttle would make things a bit easier.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.




Soon as you land at the airport just take a cab to CFLRS, every cabbie knows the place and it'll be between $60-80 no more (if it is you picked a bad cabbie) 

Call the Holiday Inn Express to book a room prior they're an exceptional hotel and very well priced. 

A cab ride from the hotel to the garrison is about $10.

The only shuttle that goes between the airport and St Jean is the recruit shuttle to my knowledge. 

Just make sure you get a flu shot before you go; it's riddled with disease.


----------

